# Where do you buy riding wear?



## Simira (Aug 18, 2009)

I didn't plan to get work in stables when I moved here temporarily, so I need to get a few things - and preferrably cheaper alternatives. I should get some chaps and a riding hat at least, and maybe a couple of other things. 

Are there any decent stores in Oxford/area that sells riding wear? I would really like to try out sizes before buying ie. chaps.
What about online stores?
Where can I get used stuff?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Not in your area so not sure about shops where you are but I buy stuff on e.bay and have bought online from equestrian clearance Weatherbeeta Horse Rugs Wintec Saddles Bates Saddles Masta Turnout Rugs
I wouldn't buy a body protector online and only buy a hat if you can return it if it doesn't fit properly.


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi I go and buy on line from Robinsons country ware Robinsons - Buy Equestrian Supplies, Horse Tack, Clothing and more at Robinsons they are very good priced!

Basic Horse Care
Basic Horse Care


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Not in your area so not sure about shops where you are but I buy stuff on e.bay and have bought online from equestrian clearance Weatherbeeta Horse Rugs Wintec Saddles Bates Saddles Masta Turnout Rugs
> I wouldn't buy a body protector online and only buy a hat if you can return it if it doesn't fit properly.


I use equestrian clearance alot, they are good prices and great service.


----------



## exchangeandmart (Aug 5, 2009)

If you are looking for a bargain there is often riding gear on at Exchange and Mart, or if you are looking for something specific you could place a wanted ad.


----------



## Simira (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks, that's most useful to me!


----------

